# Any riders on here live in the Carolina’s?



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Curious to see if anyone lives near me. I live in Travelers Rest, SC.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

I live in the Piedmont of NC, but I do a lot of riding near you in Hendersonville, NC when I go to visit my in-laws.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice, have you ridden the whitewater rafting area in Charlotte? I’ve never been. Just wondering if it’s cool. Also, next visit if you want to ride I’ll check my schedule and try and make it happen.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

I didn’t know there were trails at that place in Charlotte. To be completely honest, I try to stay away from Charlotte as much as I can. I can’t stand how much that place has grown and the amount of traffic that growth has generated.

where do you do most of your riding at? I used to hit up DuPont when I’d visit my in-laws. It was the closest place to their house. I’ve ridden kolo bike park once too, but I kind of thought that place sucked when I went.
Nowadays, I usually just hit up Kanuga bike park since it’s less than a 10 minute ride from the in-laws’ place and I have an emtb. I love that place. The trails are probably the best ones I’ve ever been on, and the jumps are really fun and somewhat mellow.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I’ve ridden Kanuga 3 times. Mellow jumps? Bro, are you shitting me?! I do most everything, except the huge jump line. My big air days are over. Lived in this area for 10yrs and rode a lot of everything on my mtb. Now most places don’t allow ebikes. Yet…


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

There is Pisgah, Bent Creek, Pleasant Ridge, Paris Mtn, DuPont, Game lands, Spartanburg area, Fire mtn etc. Some places are cool about ebikes, and some not.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Do you ride moto x? I used to, but then massive responsibilities came into play. Now at 50, I really enjoy ebikes. Been on them since 2016. Crazy how they have progressed. Love my Bullit. I’m 30 min from Kanuga


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

Yeah, I raced MX in my younger days. Quit when life, work, wife, and kids started making it harder to find time to do anything but hit up racing. Once racing started consuming an entire weekend for only 10-15 race laps on a Sunday, I switched to mtb, then eventually emtb.
I’m 40 and think the jumps are pretty mellow except for SE style trail. I’m still working up to those. I hit that first big jump once and it was a little sketchy. I’ve been trying to air the big ones out but usually come up short. I think the blue trail tortuga has pretty mellow jumps though.
I never did venture out to pisgah. I’ve been wanting to check out fire mountain, but I always just hit kanuga for some reason. My brother in law wants to check out berm park whenever it opens.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

10-4, I’ll show you around here. You’ll dig it.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I’ve never heard of berm park? Where?


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

Berm Park is a new, free, public bike park that is being built in Canton, NC, just west of Asheville. I think it's being paid for by some fundraising that youtube guy Seth Alvo. I've seen a few youtube videos with him showing off the runs as it's being built, and it looks pretty cool. So far, it looks more like just some flow and jump trails down the mountain, so I seriously doubt it's on the level of Kanuga, but it is supposed to be free to ride there, so that's cool I guess. 

Besides Kanuga and Fire Mountain, what all up there allows emtbs?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Whitewater center, Croft, Pleasant Ridge, and Game lands.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

Gutch said:


> Whitewater center, Croft, Pleasant Ridge, and Game lands.


Gotcha. I've never heard of any of those other places until this thread.


----------



## DavidHood (May 29, 2010)

Gutch said:


> Whitewater center, Croft, Pleasant Ridge, and Game lands.


Really sad Brevard NC (DuPont and Pisgah) are not ebike friendly. Guess that rules NC out when it comes time to retire.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

DavidHood said:


> Really sad Brevard NC (DuPont and Pisgah) are not ebike friendly. Guess that rules NC out when it comes time to retire.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know. For now anyways. They are vast trail systems also, which is kinda lame.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

Hendersonville


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

CRM6 said:


> Hendersonville


Cool!


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

I ride Kanuga often. I have a year pass.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

I think the National Forest (Pisgah)will open up to Ebikes soon. However,I don't think Dupont will ever allow them,because of the horse traffic and they have a separate board that votes on the rules.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

CRM6 said:


> I ride Kanuga often. I have a year pass.


You hit the big rock drop on "Paint it Black" yet?


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

MX9799 said:


> You hit the big rock drop on "Paint it Black" yet?


I've rolled over them. Paint It Black has been updated this past week. I have not ridden it yet.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

I didn't think that drop was rollable. Are you talking about the rock drop right near the top of paint it black?

Wonder what they did to that trail to update it. Hopefully they put a big berm in the corner right after the big rock drop. Hahahahaha.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

MX9799 said:


> I didn't think that drop was rollable. Are you talking about the rock drop right near the top of paint it black?
> 
> Wonder what they did to that trail to update it. Hopefully they put a big berm in the corner right after the big rock drop. Hahahahaha.


You can go around the upper rock. Second one is rollable


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

CRM6 said:


> You can go around the upper rock. Second one is rollable


Hey, have you ridden the Game Lands or Weedpatch? I rode weedpatch, long up, long down. Pretty cool though. I cooked my battery on ECO. Last 2 miles were thankfully down! I bought my Bullit at the HUB. I also believe Pisgah will open up and should really, it’s so damn vast. DuPont needs to also, that place is awesome. Especially during the week.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Or maybe just allow a few days for ebikes?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Oughta be called paint it arm pump!


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

Gutch said:


> Hey, have you ridden the Game Lands or Weedpatch? I rode weedpatch, long up, long down. Pretty cool though. I cooked my battery on ECO. Last 2 miles were thankfully down! I bought my Bullit at the HUB. I also believe Pisgah will open up and should really, it’s so damn vast. DuPont needs to also, that place is awesome. Especially during the week.


I haven't ridden either of those places. Are they in SC? Dupont is overkill on an Ebike… LOL I crashed pretty good on lower Paint It Black....


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Green River game lands in NC, Weed patch is near Lake Lure.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

Gutch said:


> Oughta be called paint it arm pump!


You got that right. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

Gutch said:


> Green River game lands in NC, Weed patch is near Lake Lure.


Eagle Rock or Buffalo Shoals? They are in Lake Lure


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Gutch said:


> I’ve never heard of berm park? Where?


Just FYI Berm Park opened yesterday... ebikes are not allowed.




=sParty


----------



## blammo585 (Apr 24, 2012)

I live in Virginia, but I've been to Rocky Knob in Boone, NC and somewhere in North Wilkesboro.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Sparticus said:


> Just FYI Berm Park opened yesterday... ebikes are not allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They lost me…


----------

